# Robert Walker



## janeh50 (12 June 2010)

Just been informed that Robert Walker has suffered a stroke today i wish him well with a speedy recovery


----------



## Gleeful Imp (12 June 2010)

I heard that too today, I was hoping it wasn't true. All the best to Robert and hope his recovery is a speedy one.


----------



## Tiffany (12 June 2010)

OMG - if it's true I really hope he makes a speedy recovery. He's so young


----------



## janeh50 (12 June 2010)

unfortunately it is true he is so young so hopefully with youth on his side he will make a speedy recovery


----------



## Tiffany (12 June 2010)

Hope he makes a speedy recovery and my thoughts are with him, Sarah and his family.


----------



## cefyl (13 June 2010)

I wish Robert a speedy and full recovery and my thoughts are with him, Sarah and his family.  Life can be so unfair, this is too soon and way too young.


----------



## bahumbug (13 June 2010)

major qs:  where, when, what happened? THEN jump to conclusions...in the meantime
hope for good news.........


----------



## ilovecobs (13 June 2010)

I hope hes well very soon


----------



## SpecialSparkle3 (13 June 2010)

I have just this minute spoken to Sarah and she thanks everyone for their good wishes 

    Robert is in remarkably high spirits and can squeeze Sarah's hand really hard and lift his arm above his head --------------something he could not do yesterday!  There is no bleed so that is terrific news and his speech is improving quickly.  

    Tomorrow he starts to have tests to find the cause which of course is a complete mystery in one so young and fit.   I have read your messages to Sarah and she will pass them on to Robert who was incidentaly able to go on Facebook this morning left handed

    Get well soon Robert from the whole of the horse world .


----------



## Doncella (14 June 2010)

Get well soon Robert.


----------



## Simsar (14 June 2010)

OMG! All the best to Robert and his family.


----------



## Dottie (14 June 2010)

Oh my gosh. Best wishes to him and his family for a speedy recovery. x


----------



## mil1212 (14 June 2010)

Gosh, that's a shock, best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## Aniseed (14 June 2010)

What a shock. I gasped out loud when I read the news story and am glad he is doing ok. Have worked with Robert in the past and he is such a lovely person. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## diamondgeezer (15 June 2010)

Get well soon!! Wishes to all his family and friends!!!
What a shocker!! Saw his class at Bramham, Looked fit and healthy!


----------



## MontyandZoom (15 June 2010)

Just to add my best wishes to Robert and his connections. My father suffered a catastophic stroke last year leaving him in intensive care on a ventilator. He was in hospital for 4 months but not, 14 months on, is walking, talking, driving and back to being a pain in the arse!  

xxxxxx


----------



## hunteress (15 June 2010)

yep my sister was only talking to him at a show last week, my husband had a stroke it do's take time to heal it the brusing that takes the time but i'm shure it will come back as he has his age on his side god luck my thoughts are with you sarah at this harrowing time xx


----------



## JaxMath (16 June 2010)

What a terrible thing to happen. Hope Robert makes a speedy recovery.


----------

